# quelques rayons (de) cassés - préposition ?



## Teafrog

Est-ce qu’il y a une différence entre dire "la roue de ma bicyclette a quelques rayons *de* cassés", où, "la  roue de ma bicyclette a quelques rayons cassés ?
S’il y n’y a pas de (grande) différence, qu’elle est la meilleure option de dire cela? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lezert

Je ne vois pas de grande différence, ni même de petite ...
Pour moi, les deux façons peuvent être employées indifféremment


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Champfrog ! 

je suis assez d'accord avec Lezert, j'y vois peu de différences, sauf que lorsqu'on n'utilise pas la forme neutre ("des rayons cassés") d'une expression, c'est qu'on y met une nuance ou une intention particulière. 
"Des rayons cassés" est un constat, est-ce bien, est-ce mal, on ne porte pas de jugement, c'est comme ça, point.
"Des rayons de cassés", j'y entends quand même que c'est un état anormal, que l'on vient de constater, peut-être, ou que l'on estime devoir être réparé.


----------



## Teafrog

Euh… , oui. Lezert, s'il n'y a aucune différence, pourquoi il y a t-il 2 façons de dire la même chose?
Merci PZ, j'ai dû relire ton post 3 fois pour saisir les nuances . Je crois (j'espère) avoir compris. Mais, qu'est ce que les Français disent _le plus souvent_?

Je dit toujours (ces examples sont les 1er à me venir à l'esprit), "il y a un fil de coincé dans la porte",  "le chat semble avoir une patte de cassé", etc . Un de mes collegues utilise toujour l'autre "manière": "il y a un fil coincé dans la porte", etc. (d'où ce fil!).

Pouvez-vous expliquer un peu mieu (il y a t-il une règle?) et vous prononcer sur notre débat? (faire la part des chose, juger ). Merci


----------



## Anne345

C'est une construction habituelle pour une épithète détachée, 
_Avez-vous une place de libre_ ? (= avez-vous une place *qui soit* libre)
surtout quand l'épithète se rapporte à un pronom : 
_Des rayons, j'*en* ai de cassés_. 
ou pour un verbe exprimant une transformation comme "casser". 
_J'ai des rayons de cassés_ = j'ai des rayons *qui se sont* cassés.


----------



## gustave

moi j'utilise toujours la version courte, sans le "de" qui, à mon avis, ne sert à rien et n'est pas très élégant.
Il y a peut-être un cas particulier avec "en" dans la phrase : Il y en a 2 de coincés.


----------



## geostan

Lorsque j'ai lu ce fil hier, j'ai hésité à ajouter mon avis, mais plus j'y pense, plus je crois qu'il peut y avoir une différence.

Un reporter est témoin d'un accident et il voudrait connaître le bilan. On lui répond qu'il y a trois hommes de blessés. Je suppose qu'on pourrait omettre la préposition, mais moi, je la garderais.

Le même reporter, témoin du même accident, ouvre la portière de la voiture pour constater qu'il y a trois hommes blessés.

J'ignore si je cherche midi à quatorze heures, mais voilà comment je vois la différence.

Cheers!


----------



## Lezert

Teafrog said:


> Euh… , oui. Lezert, s'il n'y a aucune différence, pourquoi il y a t-il 2 façons de dire la même chose?



Pour rompre la monotonie, bien sur!  Ah, si les langues étaient comme les mathématiques....

En tout cas, si dfférence il y a , elle n'est pas évidente, car personne n'a encore trouvé quelque chose de flagrant


----------



## Teafrog

Anne345 said:


> C'est une construction habituelle pour une épithète détachée,
> _Avez-vous une place de libre_ ? (= avez-vous une place *qui soit* libre)
> surtout quand l'épithète se rapporte à un pronom :
> _Des rayons, j'*en* ai de cassés_.
> ou pour un verbe exprimant une transformation comme "casser".
> _J'ai des rayons de cassés_ = j'ai des rayons *qui se sont* cassés.


Merci pour cette explication , je vois maintenant qu’il y a une logique là-dessous. En fait, c’est bien plus difficile que je ne pensais…


Les corrections sont utile, merci Gustave . Donc à votre avis, c’est plus prudent (sûr) pour les non-francophones d’utiliser la ‘version courte’, en cas de doute?
Mais, "Il y en a 2 de coincés” = "Il y en a 2 qui sont coincés" (Cf. post 5)  si j'ai bien compris.


Pensez-vous aussi, tout le monde, que la ‘version courte’ est plus facile à utiliser, plutôt que d’essayer de se rappeler la règle de grammaire (Cf. post 5). Finalement (j’y reviens ), à votre avis, qu'est ce que les Français disent le plus souvent?


----------



## geostan

Teafrog said:


> Mais, "Il y en a 2 de coincés” = "Il y en a 2 qui sont coincés" (Cf. post 5)  si j'ai bien compris.



Dans ce cas, on n'a pas le choix. Puisque "coincés" se rapporte au pronom "en", qui grammaticalement contient la préposition de, cette même préposition doit précéder l'adjectif.

Cheers!


----------



## Anne345

"Il y en a 2 de coincés”



geostan said:


> Dans ce cas, on n'a pas le choix. Puisque "coincés" se rapporte au pronom "en", qui grammaticalement contient la préposition de, cette même préposition doit précéder l'adjectif.


 
Rien n'empêche de dire "Il t en a 2 coincés”. 

Le tournure avec "de" est fréquente mais pas obligatoire.


----------



## Teafrog

geostan said:


> … qui grammaticalement contient la préposition de…





Anne345 said:


> … Rien n'empêche de dire "Il t en a 2 coincés”.  ???
> Le tournure avec "de" est fréquente mais pas obligatoire.


Donc… la plupart des français utilisent "de"?!?  


Cela devient de plus en plus bourbeux pour moi . On laisse tomber tout ca?


----------



## Calamitintin

Si ça peut t'aider, je crois que je dis presque toujours "de". Sans, ça me paraît bancal !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour à nouveau

(Pour que tu me relises au moins quatre fois eek avant de comprendre ) un petit complément :

L'utilisation de l'épithète que je qualifierais de normale et courante, c'est la forme où il est apposé à ce qu'il qualifie, "ma byciclette a des rayons cassés", c'est ce que j'ai appelé un constat neutre, on ne sait pas si on va réparer, pas réparer.

L'utilisation de "ma bicyclette a des rayons de cassés", est réservée, à mon sens, à des situations où on s'intéresse particulièrement à l'objet, à la situation ... parce qu'on veut l'utiliser, parce qu'il va falloir réparer ou pour faire le constat d'une situation qu'on est chargé de "traiter", parce que l'état constaté est "anormal" en positif ou en négatif.


----------



## PierreM

Teafrog said:


> Mais, "Il y en a 2 de coincés” = "Il y en a 2 qui sont coincés" (Cf. post 5)  si j'ai bien compris.


 Tout à fait.



Teafrog said:


> Donc… la plupart des français utilisent "de"?!?


Exact aussi. En fait, le choix de la forme est aussi du a la sonorité: si c'est dur à dire, on le dit pas


----------



## itka

PierreM said:


> Exact aussi. En fait, le choix de la forme est aussi du a la sonorité: si c'est dur à dire, on le dit pas



L'emploi de la préposition est sûrement le plus fréquent, mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ait la moindre difficulté de prononciation si on la supprime !


----------



## PierreM

eh! Soit on est fainéant soit on ne l'est pas. Et nous autres Francais, pour ca, nous sommes les champions.


----------



## beri

Punky Zoé said:


> "Des rayons cassés" est un constat, est-ce bien, est-ce mal, on ne porte pas de jugement, c'est comme ça, point.
> "Des rayons de cassés", j'y entends quand même que c'est un état anormal, que l'on vient de constater, peut-être, ou que l'on estime devoir être réparé.


j'aurais tendance à dire pareil.
Je verrais bien "J'ai deux rayons de cassés" juste après l'accident, comme un compte rendu à une personne qui n'était pas là.


PierreM said:


> eh! Soit on est fainéant soit on ne l'est pas. Et nous autres Francais, pour ca, nous sommes les champions.


non mais écoutez-le, on dirait un Canadien


----------



## PierreM

Il y a quand meme une nuance:

"il y a deux rayons cassés": "deux rayons sont cassés", je peux probablement te les tendre et toi les mettre dans ta poche.
"il y a deux rayons de cassés" : "deux des rayons sont cassés", je ne peux pas te les tendre sans te passer la roue.


----------



## Qcumber

gustave said:


> moi j'utilise toujours la version courte, sans le "de" qui, à mon avis, ne sert à rien et n'est pas très élégant.





gustave said:


> Il y a peut-être un cas particulier avec "en" dans la phrase : Il y en a 2 de coincés.



C'est une construction idiomatique qu'il est important de maîtriser car elle est plus employée que celle sans "de".
Celle sans "de" d'ailleurs sonne souvent mal et il me semble que dans de nombreux cas elle est incorrecte.
Par exemple: "J'ai vu quelque chose de bizarre." est correct.
*"J'ai vu quelque chose Ø bizarre." est incorrect.


----------



## LV4-26

Parfaitement d'accord avec Qcumber et son dernier exemple est absolument imparable.

Je vais, moi aussi, y aller de ma petite analyse. 

Pour moi, la différence entre la version avec préposition et la version sans préposition est la suivante. 

(1) Il y a un fil coincé dans la porte. 
(2) Il y a un fil de coincé dans la porte.

J'utiliserais (2) uniquement s'il y a plusieurs fils et que seul l'un d'entre eux est coincé dans la porte.
Mais il est vrai que, dans le langage courant, cette distinction (que j'ai peut-être rêvée, attention !) est  ignorée et que beaucoup de gens diront (2) dans tous les cas.

(3) Ma roue a quelques rayons de cassés.
(4) Ma roue a quelques rayons cassés.

Les deux sont possibles mais (3) est plus fréquent.
Dans (4), je ne fais que constater qu'il y a, sur ma roue, des rayons cassés.
(3) insiste sur le fait que les rayons cassés font partie d'un ensemble de rayons (ceux de ma roue) et que certains de ces rayons sont cassés.

Autrement dit, 
Il a une patte de cassé(e)* = Parmi ses quatre pattes, il en a une qui est cassée. 

Avec ous sans préposition, le sens n'est absolument pas modifié. Simplement, la version avec préposition tient compte du fait qu'il s'agit d'un ou plusieurs objets dans un ensemble d'objets similaires.
La version sans préposition ignore cet aspect mais, d'un côté comme de l'autre, rien n'est retiré ou ajouté au sens final de la phrase.

J'espère n'avoir pas rendu les choses encore plus confuses. 

EDIT : * En réalité, je ne sais pas s'il faut ou non accorder "cassé" avec "patte". (D'ailleurs, Teafrog ne l'avait pas accordé).


----------



## Maître Capello

Personnellement, je ne vois aucune différence de *sens* entre les deux tournures. J'y vois par contre une (très) légère différence de *registre* : pour moi, la tournure avec _de_ est un peu plus fréquente dans la langue parlée qu'à l'écrit…


----------



## geostan

LV4-26 said:


> Parfaitement d'accord avec Qcumber et son dernier exemple est absolument imparable.
> 
> Je vais, moi aussi, y aller de ma petite analyse.
> 
> Pour moi, la différence entre la version avec préposition et la version sans préposition est la suivante.
> 
> (1) Il y a un fil coincé dans la porte.
> (2) Il y a un fil de coincé dans la porte.
> 
> J'utiliserais (2) uniquement s'il y a plusieurs fils et que seul l'un d'entre eux est coincé dans la porte.
> Mais il est vrai que, dans le langage courant, cette distinction (que j'ai peut-être rêvée, attention !) est  ignorée et que beaucoup de gens diront (2) dans tous les cas.
> 
> (3) Ma roue a quelques rayons de cassés.
> (4) Ma roue a quelques rayons cassés.
> 
> Les deux sont possibles mais (3) est plus fréquent.
> Dans (4), je ne fais que constater qu'il y a, sur ma roue, des rayons cassés.
> (3) insiste sur le fait que les rayons cassés font partie d'un ensemble de rayons (ceux de ma roue) et que certains de ces rayons sont cassés.
> 
> Autrement dit,
> Il a une patte de cassé(e)* = Parmi ses quatre pattes, il en a une qui est cassée.
> 
> 
> EDIT : * En réalité, je ne sais pas s'il faut ou non accorder "cassé" avec "patte". (D'ailleurs, Teafrog ne l'avait pas accordé).



A mon avis, il faut l'accord.

Cheers!


----------



## gustave

Qcumber said:


> C'est une construction idiomatique qu'il est important de maîtriser car elle est plus employée que celle sans "de".
> Celle sans "de" d'ailleurs sonne souvent mal et il me semble que dans de nombreux cas elle est incorrecte.
> Par exemple: "J'ai vu quelque chose de bizarre." est correct.
> *"J'ai vu quelque chose Ø bizarre." est incorrect.


l'exemple de Qcumber n'a rien à voir mais apporte la clé :
-j'ai quelque chose de cassé.
-quoi ?
-deux rayons.

et pour être logique dans cette substantivation de l'épithète, je verrais assez bien de ne pas faire l'accord.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si ce _de_ est certes facultatif, l'accord est lui toujours obligatoire ! Dans un cas, l'adjectif est épithète ; dans l'autre, il est attribut :

_des rayons cassé*s*_ (épithète)
_des rayons *de* cassé*s*_ (attribut)


----------



## geostan

gustave said:


> l'exemple de Qcumber n'a rien à voir mais apporte la clé :
> -j'ai quelque chose de cassé.
> -quoi ?
> -deux rayons.
> 
> et pour être logique dans cette substantivation de l'épithète, je verrais assez bien de ne pas faire l'accord.



Que ce soit logique ou non, je ferais toujours l'accord. Je doute que ce soit facultatif. Malheureusement, pendant l'hiver, je n'ai pas accès aux livres de référence.


----------



## Qcumber

Je me demande si, dans certains cas, la contruction sans "de" ne décrit pas un état alors que celle avec "de" décrirait la conséquence d'un processus.
Par exemple.

1) *Cette statue a une jambe cassée.* [Elle a été découverte ainsi.]

2) *Cette statue a une jambe de cassée.* [Lorsqu'elle a été installée, elle avait ses deux jambes.]

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Qcumber

gustave said:


> et pour être logique dans cette substantivation de l'épithète, je verrais assez bien de ne pas faire l'accord.


Vous ne dites pas pourquoi ce "de" substantiverait l'adjectif qui le suit.
Est-ce parce qu'il s'agit du "de" utilisé dans les constructions partitives, (ex. un verre *de* vin)?

L'adjectif substantivé devient masculin et fonctionne avec le seul l'article défini lorsqu'il exprime un concept. 
ex. sublime > le sublime. 
Il y a du sublime dans cette réplique.
Donc on devrait avoir "du cassé" et non "cassé".

Il a les deux articles lorsqu'il n'exprime pas un concept.
ex. rouge > un rouge, des rouges, le rouge, les rouges, du rouge

S'il n'y a pas d'article, l'adjectif n'est pas substantivé.
ex. Il voit rouge. ["Rouge" est utilisé comme adverbe.]

Ce "de" est vraiment particulier et mérite un traitement à part.


----------



## Teafrog

LV4-26 said:


> EDIT : * En réalité, je ne sais pas s'il faut ou non accorder "cassé" avec "patte". (D'ailleurs, Teafrog ne l'avait pas accordé).


Il ne faut surtout pas regarder mes accords, qui doivent être les pires du monde, d’ailleurs! (ce sont l'une de mes bêtes noires ).

Un grand merci à tous et à toutes pour avoir offert vos points de vue et explications. 
 Je me rends compte (seulement) maintenant que ma question était plus épineuse que je ne le pensais au début.
Je suis content d’avoir posé la question, comme l’as dit Qcumber "Ce '_de_' est vraiment particulier et mérite un traitement à part” . Si c'est compliqué pour les Français, pensez aux maux de tête que ça peu donner aux étrangers 

Ma conclusion : "de" à l’air d’être facultatif et la plupart des Français préfèrent s’en servir. De plus, il semblerait que l’accord doit ce faire… 

Bonne fêtes à tout le monde


----------



## geve

Deux petites lettres qui donnent bien mal à la tête en effet... Mon Grevisse abrégé dit au sujet de "deux jours (de) libres" :


> Avec ou sans _*de*_, mais le tour avec _*de*_ détache l'adjectif et le présente avec une valeur d'attribut : _Il y eut cent hommes DE tués_ (Littré). - _Encore une journée DE perdue_ (F. Mauriac). - _Un cheval qui n'a que les pattes de devant DE mauvaises_ (J. Renard). - // _Il y eut cent hommes tués_ (Littré). - _Il n'y a eu que trois élèves admis sur dix_ (Ac.). - _J'ai donc une main libre_ (G. Duhamel).


L'idée que l'ajout de _*de*_ met plus d'emphase sur l'adjectif me paraît convaincante. Et j'ai moi aussi l'impression qu'on utilise plus fréquemment la tournure avec *de* à l'oral.
(et l'accord se fait bien, donc )

Joyeuses fêtes !


----------



## Qcumber

Quant à la nature de ce *"de"* particulier, j'ai bien l'impression que c'est un *pronom relatif* utilisé quand il y a le verbe être suivi d'un syntagme adjectival.

Il n'a rien trouvé de bon. = qui soit bon. ["*Je n'ai rien trouvé Ø bon." est incorrect.] 
Il n'a aucun endroit où aller.

Il en serait de même pour *"à"* dans:

Y a-t-il quelque chose à prendre pour eux?
Il n'y a rien à moi dans tout cela. = qui est à moi / qui soit à moi.

Le problème est subtil car:
"Il n'y a rien de moi dans tout cela."
ne renvoie pas à l'appartenance, mais à la provenance.

etc.

En bref, je crois qu'il y a toute une recherche à faire dans ce domaine.


----------



## Anne345

Qcumber, 
_de_ et _à_ ne sont en aucun cas des relatifs. 
Un adjectif, un infinitif introduit par une préposition et la proposition relative sont interchangeables puisqu'il s'agit dans tous les cas d'expansion du nom.


----------



## Qcumber

Anne345 said:


> Qcumber,
> _de_ et _à_ ne sont en aucun cas des relatifs.
> Un adjectif, un infinitif introduit par une préposition et la proposition relative sont interchangeables puisqu'il s'agit dans tous les cas d'expansion du nom.


Je sais très bien qu'aucune grammaire ne dit cela. Je ne fais que proposer une autre vision de ces deux particules dans les contextes en question.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Teafrog,

Je dis le plus souvent ce petit _de _là. 
En tout cas, dans cette expression « Une _de _perdue, dix _de _retrouvées »  il est indispensable.


----------



## Aoyama

Anne345 donne un début de réponse :


> C'est une construction habituelle pour une épithète détachée,
> _Avez-vous une place de libre_ ? (= avez-vous une place *qui soit* libre)
> surtout quand l'épithète se rapporte à un pronom :
> _Des rayons, j'*en* ai de cassés_.
> ou pour un verbe exprimant une transformation comme "casser".
> _J'ai des rayons de cassés_ = j'ai des rayons *qui se sont* cassés.


qui recoupe Qcumber :





> la nature de ce *"de"* particulier, (...) c'est un *pronom relatif* utilisé quand il y a le verbe être suivi d'un syntagme adjectival.


*de = qui est/sont // soit/soient*
l'exemple type, qui ressemble à celui cité par Anne345 est : 
"avez-vous des chambres/des tables *de* libre(s)" ("avez-vous des chambres/des tables libres" serait tout à fait correct mais sonnerait différemment).
Ce *de* est difficile à expliquer à des étudiants étrangers, alors qu'il semble naturel (idiomatique comme dit Qcumber) aux "natifs".
Une hypothèse serait de rattacher ce *de* _à un article partitif_ ou à un complément du nom, mais l'article partitif est une idée ...


----------



## janpol

Une petite chanson enfantine traditionnelle qui utilise le DE :
"Encore un carreau d'cassé,
V'là l'vitrier qui passe..."


----------



## Anne345

Grevisse est (enfin) en ligne, voici donc ce qu'il dit (je n'ai pas copié tous les exemples) : 

"On appelle *de inverseur* un _de_ servant à indiquer que le terme qui le suit n’a pas la fonction attendue :
•Un attribut là où on attend une épithète (§ 244, d) : Il y a un enfant de malade. 
(...)

(§ 244, d) 
L’adjectif et surtout le participe passé qui accompagnent, comme attributs du « sujet réel », _il y a, il est, il reste, il se trouve_, peuvent être introduits par de, notamment quand le nom sujet réel est accompagné d’une indication de quantité (article indéfini, numéral, déterminant indéfini). Ce tour est fréquent dans la langue parlée ; il n’a rien d’incorrect, et se trouve d’ailleurs parfois dans l’écrit.
_Il y eut cent hommes de tués (dans Littré, s. v. de, 7°)._
On peut aussi considérer que le de accompagne un attribut du sujet (le nom, que le démonstratif ne fait qu’annoncer) dans _C’était déjà un bon pas de fait_ (Hugo, Misér., IV, xv, 1).
*Cette construction apparaît aussi avec l’attribut du complément d’objet direct notamment des verbes avoir, posséder, voir, rencontrer, connaître, remarquer, trouver, etc., — avec l’attribut des compléments de voici et voilà, — avec des attributs de phrases averbales :* _Nous n’avons plus que la langue de libre_ (Chat., Mém., III, II, ix, 11).

*Dans les cas examinés ci-dessus, le de n’est pas obligatoire :*
_Il y eut cent hommes tués_ (dans Littré, s. v. avoir, Rem. 1). 

Le _de_ est très fréquent quand l’expression comporte le pronom_ en_ :
_Sur cent habitants, il y en a deux de riches_ (dans Littré, s. v. de, Rem. 5). 

Le de est obligatoire : 1) quand l’adjectif attribut précède son sujet et que le verbe est construit avec _ne … que_ ; — 2) quand l’adjectif se rapporte à _quelqu’un, quelque chose, personne, rien_, à _que relatif_, à _que et quoi_ interrogatifs, à _ceci_ et _cela._
_Il n’y a d’universel que ce qui est suffisamment grossier pour l’être_ (Valéry, Mauvaises pensées et autres, Pl., p. 881). 
Cependant, avec un verbe comme trouver, le de sert à introduire l’épithète, tandis que l’attribut du complément d’objet se construit sans préposition : _Il a trouvé ceci de remarquable. Il a trouvé ceci remarquable_."

Je m'étais donc trompée...


----------



## geostan

Anne345 said:


> Grevisse est (enfin) en ligne,



Où ça?


----------



## Anne345

Ici : http://lebonusage.deboeck.com/login.php 
mais l'accès est réservé aux possesseurs de la dernière édition.


----------



## Aoyama

> mais l'accès est réservé aux possesseurs de la dernière édition.


Ach ... La mienne date de ...1988, mais elle est bonne quand même, et c'est celle du beau-père. La nouvelle est celle du gendre ...


----------

